# Tresham College, Kettering - March '11



## UrbanX (Mar 21, 2011)

Most people know the history of this place: been around since the 40’s, student population of 8,500, abandoned in 2007 when they built themselves a nice new college just up the road, etc. 

The campus buildings are huge. Stretching for hundred of meters along the main road. 






A typical scene inside one of the colleges corridors:





The end of this room contained blue tinted windows, which looked ominously like TV screens on standby:





Let’s go upstairs to Science room 13: 















Endless corridors in this state give the college its nick name among explorers of “Trash ‘em college”





Although it’s not all vandalism. Occasionally whole ceilings would collapse and drop from above: 





There’s always time for a quick mirror shot: 
Em_UX and I: 





There are literally hundreds of lecture rooms to serve the thousands of students, covering a wide range of subjects: 















Murials, and tags left by students on the last day: 





We decided to leave via the beauty therapy suite:

























Our entry and exit point was in direct view of a CCTV camera claiming to be installed and monitored by Chubb, which we took with a pinch of salt. 





So you can imagine my surprise when we stopped for a sandwich and came back to find this fella parked next to my car…


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Really nice shots as usual Urban. Those cameras are definitely new weren't there when mookster and I visited a month or so back.


----------



## mookster (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it is the same camera we were discussing whether was real or not before me waving madly at you having found the way in


----------



## nelly (Mar 22, 2011)

Now now, no bickering chaps!!!

Fantastic photos mate, how funny is that sec car???


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 22, 2011)

Great report as usual UrbanX.

Was a good explore with you but I think that site might have to win the prize of 'most trashed'!

Just a couple of my shots:


























UrbanX


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am sure you are right Mookster now you mention it. Urban did you manage to get into the other building at all? It appeared locked tight when we were there..


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 22, 2011)

Tbh we only gave the other building a cursory glance, it was our first site of 6 for the day


----------



## V70 (Mar 22, 2011)

Pretty trashed but I'd have found it equally as interesting. Nice to see the classroom still with all the desks and the lesson on the board 

The local residents must be getting a bit sick of the sight of it though..


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool stuff, the concrete building there is a right blot on the landscape.



Priority 7 said:


> Those cameras are definitely new weren't there when mookster and I visited a month or so back.



The cameras have been there for a long time...


----------



## Chris34 (Apr 1, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> Cool stuff, the concrete building there is a right blot on the landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> The cameras have been there for a long time...



This one is very local to me, the cameras are old ones but beware the totally open substation nicely situated in the back of the pre-school department :shocked:

It’s very much in use providing the power for the mobile phone mast on the roof of the university centre just waiting to fry the too curious! :wacko:

Local rags have recently reported the mast is under contract for years to come, plus a new development plan has not long been refused, making demolition a problem and fuelling local residents’ anger.

This site could be around for a while yet.....


----------



## alex76 (Apr 18, 2011)

A snip from the local rag

Published on Tuesday 12 April 2011 09:36 


Warning signs and barriers have been put up around a derelict former college as work to demolish and replace it gets under way.


The old Tresham College site in St Mary’s Road, Kettering, has been surrounded by fencing and signs warning of asbestos removal have been attached.

Mark Silverman, principal and chief executive of Tresham College said that the disposal of the college’s old home would free up money.

This in turn will help it to offer exciting courses to students such as a motor sport academy and music courses.

He added: “I am very pleased that the planning committee of Kettering Council has supported and approved the revised scheme for the redevelopment of the former Tresham campus on St Mary’s Road.

“Approval of this scheme supports the other regeneration projects currently under way in the town centre and will facilitate future expansion of further and higher education at our Windmill Avenue campus.

“Tresham is a high performing college that the town can be rightly proud of and approval of these plans allows the college to continue to grow into the outstanding provider that we strive to be.”

Site developer William Davis Limited had initially been refused permission to demolish the building and replace it with 48 private homes and a complex of 59 retirement homes.

Kettering Council deemed the three-storey retirement complex too imposing and said it did not fit with the character of the surrounding area. 

The project was also said to lack sufficient parking spaces.

But after revised plans, including a less imposing building and more parking spaces, were submitted last month the council gave the developer the green light to begin work, which is now under way.

Residents in the area continue to oppose the project and at one point campaigned to have a hospice built in its place.

works has been put to the back burner again due to the remaing contract for the mobile phone mast sat on the roof of the college which still has 5 years remaing


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 18, 2011)

That article is daft, how can they say demolition work is underway when its common knowledge they can't do anything unless the mast is shifted or the contract runs out.


----------



## mookster (Apr 19, 2011)

Seems odd yeah....the fence will stop the walk-in access now though unless it's a shitty heras fence....


----------

